# Decent Green Tea



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all

As above, still trying to shift the belly so gonna try a bit of this alongside everything else

Supermarkets dont have much choice, does anyone have any links to decent stuff~? ebay etc


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Green tea is green tea as far as I know. For fat burning purposes you're better off getting the extract in tablet form as you need to drink **** loads of it otherwise. Of course you do get the hydration benefits that way so mix it up.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ what he said and GNC green tea extract everty time (Y) :thumb:


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Reflex Green Tea Extract


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers ill take a look around see what prices there at, and yea its the extract im after rather then the bags, found some tetleys green tea, im sure its very nice, but i cant see it doing much lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Save your money and buy more ephedrine.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Save your money and buy more ephedrine.


I had to come off ephs... Lost 7lb and bad stomachs with them ...


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Myprotien sell them


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Seems Myprotein have got a lot of bad feedback in the last month or so which put me off ordering fromt hem just the other day


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

clipper green tea, drink plenty of that, melts it of you, add tea bags in your bottle of cold water and let it marninate in fridge over night, you ll be surprised, pennies, its all that fat burners are full of, there a scam i think.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

x2 Clipper tastes the best


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

x3 clipper rocks


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ill try pick some up today as tescos apparently have it, how much of the stuff do you guys drink?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 6 a day after every meal, helps me with digestion


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

As above, clipper is the Don. Also like green tea with jasmine.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I remember a few year back when I wanted to lose 20lb... Cut a meal and snack out and drank bucket loads of green tea... All flavours... Lost the 20lbs in 2 months ...think I drank clipper...


----------

